# Small bumps above eye? (pics attached)



## missandreadavis (Jul 7, 2012)

Tyson developed small bumps above both of his eyes. His left eye only has one, but it's pretty bad, and his right eye has two smaller ones. I've attached two photos below. 
I want to make him a vet appointment, but we are leaving tomorrow for a week. Any suggestions on what this could be or how I could treat him for the next week until I get him to the vet? Thanks!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I don't see the photos...could he have mosquito or black fly bites ?


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

The pictures aren't showing up.


----------

